# Tales of Peril: The Complete Boinger & Zereth Stories of John Eric Holmes



## grodog (May 23, 2017)

Here's some more info about the book, which releases next month at the North Texas RPG Con (1-4 June 2017 in Dallas, TX) for those who haven't seen the previews on my blog @ https://grodog.blogspot.com/

==

Front Cover artwork by Ian Baggley:







Tales of Peril: The Complete Boinger and Zereth Stories of John Eric Holmes

Published by Black Blade Publishing
Printed in the USA

334 pages 
Signed and Numbered Limited Edition Hardcover with Dustjacket
200 copies signed by Chris Holmes, Zach Howard, Allan Grohe
46 signed, non-numbered copies (comp and contributor copies, spares for losses in the mail, etc.)

ISBN 978-0-9842870-7-9
BP5000
$35

Contents

Table of Contents
List of Illustrations and Artwork
Introduction by Allan T. Grohe Jr.

FICTION

Preface to The Maze of Peril by Chris Holmes
The Maze of Peril 
    Entrances
    Dark Water
    Green Cloak
    Centaurs and Clerics
    Theft and Pursuit
    An Unusual Ride
    The Second Descent
    Battles in the Dark
    Visible and Invisible
    Breakout
    Resolutions

Alarums & Excursions Campaign Materials
“Warrior for Hire”
“Were-Shark”
“The Adventure of the Giant Chameleon” by John Eric Holmes and Chris Holmes
“Adventure of the Lost City, Part One”  
“Adventure of the Lost City, Part Two”

Dragon Magazine Stories

Preface to “Trollshead”
“Trollshead”

Preface to “The Sorcerer's Jewel”
“The Sorcerer's Jewel”
Preface to “In the Bag”
“In the Bag”

Unpublished Short Story
Preface to “Witch Doctor”
“Witch Doctor”

NON-FICTION

“Confessions of a Dungeon Master”
“Boinger & Zereth Player Character Summaries and Character Card Scans” by Chris Holmes
“My Time as Murray” by Eric M. Frasier
“The Writings of Dr. J. Eric Holmes” by Zach Howard
“Annotated Bibliography for J. Eric Holmes, 1930-2010” by Zach Howard
“Afterword” by Chris Holmes
Contributor Biographies

Allan.

---

Allan Grohe
grodog@gmail.com
Editor and Project Manager
Black Blade Publishing


----------



## grodog (Jun 25, 2017)

I've just posted our interim ordering process while the Black Blade Publishing web site is down: https://grodog.blogspot.com/2017/06/how-to-order-tales-of-peril-and-other.html

Allan.


----------



## zenopus (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm Zenopus from the Zenopus Archives blog, which is dedicated to the original D&D Basic Set (aka Holmes Basic) and the writings of J. Eric Holmes. I contributed a bibliography of Holmes' writings to the Tales of Peril book. I've just started a new blog series, a read-through of the book called "Tales of Peril Book Club". Here are the posts so far:

Tales of Peril book club - intro/index
Tales of Peril - Cover Art
Tales of Peril - Dust Jacket Flaps - content on the dust jacket flaps, including a larger scan of the author photo
Tales of Peril - Front Matter - title page, table of contents, introduction by grodog, etc


----------



## zenopus (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's the first Book Club post covering the actual stories. *Warning*: contains spoilers.

The Maze of Peril - Chapter 1: ENTRANCES

Scene 1: "The Green Dragon Tavern was Crowded, Dark, Noisy"


----------



## zenopus (Jan 17, 2018)

Three more posts in the Tales of Peril Book Club since the last update. These cover the next three scenes in Chapter 1.

Scene 2: "Rumors of the Fabulous Treasures of the Underworld"

Scene 3: "Murray the Mage, It Is"

Scene 4: "Tromping Through the Wilderness"


----------



## zenopus (Nov 26, 2018)

The Tales of Peril Book Club has returned. Here are the most recent posts, the third of which was posted today. 

Scene 5: "The Ancients Worked on a Grand Scale"

Scene 6: "A Map of the Dungeons Explored So Far"

Scene 7: "The Grisly Business of Swallowing the Corpses"

The posts for Scenes 6 and 7 show portions of Holmes' original dungeon maps that correspond to parts of the story!

Here is one of them:


----------

